# Nas pensacola fishing pier



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

The NAS Pier will be open this weekend. Same as always, 5 bucks and get your fish on. Due to lack of interest last time, we will not be doing food, but drinks will be available.
I will try and post some fishing reports throughout the weekend.
hours:
Fri: 1800-2200
Sat:0600-2200
SUN:0600-1800

TRP
irate:


----------



## Spencer75 (Oct 15, 2011)

do you need a id to fish there?


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

The cops out there need to get on the same page, I had a civilian cop two weeks ago tell me that fishing had been closed by the base skipper to ALL fishing, and had been like that "for a while"....I just said yes sir, packed up and left, (I wasn't at Charlie pier). When I asked again about the entire base, he said yes. Clueless.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

That was three or more weeks ago for less than one week after the air force guy died from some weird bug that stops the body from absorbing water or some such thing that he purportedly got after eating fish caught from base

Update

I just checked my calendar and it was more than three weeks ago. it was Sep 12/13 because I had CDO that day and about lost my mind when the CO told me that fishing was closed


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

*ID Question IRT Spencer75*

A valid form of ID is required to utilize base priviliges. Either a active or reserve ID, dependant or retired. 

I have not heard of any ban on base fishing priviliges and the pier has been open for fishing post sept 11-12. I have not heard anything about an air force member contracting a disease from the fish however i know base fishing from the pier was closed around september 11th due to possible terrorist activity based on the anniversery of the 9/11 attacks. 

As far as the base police, i can not speak of what their SOP or instructions are. I can speak to that "Charlie Pier" that we are utilizing has been officially signed off by the base CO. So if you get the boot from your private spot, feel free to come to the pier, donate to a good cause and fish to your hearts content. and bring some old cloaths to fish in cause the 'pcola dry rub" aka: pelican poop, is pretty thick on the pier! had to wash my cloaths twice after the last go around. 

TRP
irate:


----------



## PoseidonsBride (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd really like to go to this. Is this still a go?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

*Reply irt p-bride*

THIS IS A GREEN LIGHT OP. I WILL BE OPENING THE PIER MYSELF ON FRIDAY AND SATURDAY MORNING. BUNDLE UP IT WILL BE FROSTY.

TRP
irate:


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

*Friday time correction*

AFTER REREADING MY ORIGINAL POST, I SEE THAT I INCORRECTLY POSTED FRIDAY'S HOURS OF OPERATION...

THE PIER WILL BE OPEN AROUND 1600 FRIDAY UNTIL 2200. I APPOLOGIZE. 

I WILL USE THIS AS A GREAT EXCUSE TO BAIL OUT OF WORK EARLY!

DONT TELL CDR OR WE WILL CALL YOUR WIFE!!!


SO ONCE AGAIN, THE PIER WILL BE OPEN FRIDAY 1600-2200.

TRP
irate:


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

That means if you leave work early then i can't...WTF! I will be there.


----------



## Spencer75 (Oct 15, 2011)

To make sure I understand this you have to have active or reserve ID, dependant or retired to fish at the pier correct? My wifes brother is coming into town that has a mil. id & wants to fish but I don't have one


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

As long as your brother-in-law has his id you should have no problems getting on the pier to fish. As long as you both are together you should be good.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

*Reply irt spencer*

ANYONE WITH A VALID FORM OF ID AS PREVIOUSLY MENTIONED CAN UTILIZE BASE PRIVLEGES AND CAN BRING GUESTS. THE HOLDER OF THE VALID ID IS RESPONCIBLE FOR THE ACTIONS OF THEIR GUESTS.


TRP
irate:


----------

